# Man muss ein Haus Tier finden, die geeignet für sich ist



## Sylphadora

Ich habe Zweifel, dass die Ordnung des Nebensatzes richtig ist:

     Man muss ein Haus Tier finden, die geeignet für sich ist
     Man muss ein Haus Tier finden, die für sich geeignet ist

Was geht zuerst? "Für sich" oder "geeignet"? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

Was möchtest du denn genau wissen ?
Hast du etwas mehr Kontext, sodass man den Sinn deiner Sätze besser erkennen kann !

Man muss ein Haus Tier finden, die geeignet für sich ist
*Man muss ein Haustier finden, das geeignet ist (für was ?) *
oder:
Man muss ein Haus Tier finden, die für sich geeignet ist
*Man muss ein Haus finden, das geeignet für Haustiere ist ? 
*
Saludos


----------



## Sylphadora

Ich muss eine Antwort geben um die Frage: "Warum kann man in der Stadt ein / kein Tier haben?" Ich will sagen: "Ja, man kann in der Stadt ein Tier haben". Aber ich will auch sagen, dass das Haustier geeignet für den Besitzer sein muss.

Auf Spanisch: "Uno tiene que encontrar una mascota que sea apropiada para él"

Cuando digo "para él", me refiero a "para sí mismo"


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"Man muss ein Haustier finden, das für einen geeignet ist" meint Sylphadora, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Sylphadora

Danke, Susana!  Ja, das ist was ich meine


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De nada, Sylphadora


----------

